# Muhammad Ali Quotes



## schooley (Mar 25, 2005)

I'm not into sports too much, but I found these quotes on another message board, and they are just too awesome not to post here. The guy was really inspirational when you think about it.

Gonna float like a butterfly, sting like a bee!

I've wrestled with an alligator, sparred with a whale, handcuffed lightning, thrown thunder in jail!

We gonna get it on, cos we don't get along!

A rooster crows only when it sees the light. Put him in the dark and he'll never crow. I have seen the light and I'm crowing. 

A man who views the world the same at fifty as he did at twenty has wasted thirty years of his life. 

Age is whatever you think it is. You are as old as you think you are.

Champions aren't made in gyms. Champions are made from something they have deep inside them-a desire, a dream, a vision. They have to have last-minute stamina, they have to be a little faster, they have to have the skill and the will. But the will must be stronger than the skill. 

Friendship... is not something you learn in school. But if you haven't learned the meaning of friendship, you really haven't learned anything. 

He who is not courageous enough to take risks will accomplish nothing in life. 

I figured that if I said it enough, I would convince the world that I really was the greatest. 

I hated every minute of training, but I said, ''Don't quit. Suffer now and live the rest of your life as a champion.'' 

I run on the road, long before I dance under the lights.


----------

